# Lebanon Valley Dragway Pics!



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)




----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)




----------



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

At first glance, your two Zilla controllers almost look like the valve covers for a big V-8 lol.


----------



## Bowser330 (Jun 15, 2008)

Ron makes Autoblog!

http://green.autoblog.com/2011/08/12/electric-chevy-camaro-tears-down-1-4-mile-in-10-08-seconds/


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

NY Times Baby! 

http://wheels.blogs.nytimes.com/2011/08/16/silence-please-for-the-electric-camaro-drag-racer/

Next Hollywood!


----------

